# Vorfach - normale Schnur?



## Holger_M (27. Mai 2007)

Was haltet Ihr davon bei Nymphen - Streamer - Naßfliegen einfach eine normale monofile Schnur als Vorfach zu verwenden (wesentlich günstiger auf Dauer)?
Bei Schwimmfliegen finde ich es wegen dem Werfen nicht so passend.
Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Steinadler (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

meinst du damit komplet einen durchmesser zu nehmen ??? also du kannst dir aus normalem mono vorfächer binden dann musst du aber in stufen binden also von oben nach unten immer dünnere durchmesser nehmen dann streckt sich das besser (hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen ^^)


----------



## Holger_M (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Nein, ich meinte nur zB. 1 Stk. 16er Schnur Länge 3m.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



Holger_M schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte nur zB. 1 Stk. 16er Schnur Länge 3m.



Wenn Du's auf der Wiese ausprobierst, wirst Du selber sehen, dass es nicht geht, oder höchstens mit sehr dicken Schnüren (30er). Die stufenweise oder kontinuierliche Verjüngung des Vorfachs bewirkt, dass die Kraftübertragung der Bewegungs- bzw Wurfimpulse aus der Schnur ins Vofach gleichmäßig funktioniert. Ein richtiges Vorfach rollt sauber ab, ein durchgehendes 16er (auch 20er, noch mer 12er) Vorfach führt einfach ein gewisses Eigenleben und macht eine weiche und kontrollierte Präsentation der Fliege schwierig bis unmöglich.


----------



## antonio (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

wenn du es auf dauer "wesentlich günstiger haben willst,dann knote dir die vorfächer selbst du brauchst dann immer nur das letzte kurze stück wechseln.

gruß antonio


----------



## Wasserpatscher (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Oder Du nimmst ein geflochtenes Vorfach (geht natürlich auch mit einem verdrallten oder einem knotenlos verjüngten Vorfach) von etwa 2m Länge, daran kommt ein Pitzenbauerring und daran das jeweilige Tippet (ca 0,7 bis 1,5m), die monofile Vorfachspitze in der Stärke, die gerade erforderlich ist.


----------



## 4633marcel (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

@holger m
grüss dich.eine interesssante frage wie ich finde.hab mich damls auch ne zeit lang damit rumgequält.ich bin der meinung das es nicht immer ein teures vorfach aus dem laden sein muß!ich verjünge meine schnüre auch selber und hab damit keinerlei probleme.oder einen schlechten einfluß aufs bißverhalten oder so.ich nehm z.b zuerst o,35 dann 25 und gehe dann meistens bis auf 18ner so weiter.sollten halt sehr geschmeidige schnüre sein die du gut strecken kannst.ich hoff ich könnt dir helfen.
mfg marcel


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Ich bind den Kram auch selber zusammen, mit Stroft GTM o,35 bis o,22. Geht prima!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Ich verdrille mir konische Vorfächer. Am Ende mach ich mir ein Pitznbauer dran wo ich dann die Spitze anknüpfe.
Aber ab und an knüpfe ich mir meine Vorfächer auch selber nehm dann 35-25-16 Vorfachmaterial


----------



## NeuFlieger (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Könnte man sich die Vorfächer für die Trockenfliege auch selber machen?? Die sind verdammt teuer......


----------



## Uwe_H (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Meine Vorfächer sind eigentlich ziemlich primitiv. Ich nehme 30er Mono, ca 2/3 der Rutenlänge, daran wird dann in einem drittel der Rutenlänge das Tippet angeknüpft. Das funzt ganz gut und kostet eigentlich nix.


----------



## NeuFlieger (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Ähm naja.........ich als Anfänger.........Tippet????
Wasn das?


----------



## Soxl (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Hoi NeuFlieger,

bin auch ziemlich neu an der Fliegenrute, hoffe Dir macht's ähnlich viel Spaß wie mir :m

Als "Tippet" bezeichnet man das letzte Stück des Vorfachs zum Haken hin (i. d. R. auch das tragkraftschwächste Glied des Vorfachs).

Gruß, Chris


----------



## moped (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Servus,

ich bin auch zu faul mir ein komlettes Vorfach zusammenzustückeln|rotwerden! Ich kauf mir knotenlos verjüngte Vorfächer und bind mir vorne dran einen Pitzenbauer und daran mein Mono! Haut einwandfrei hin, ist nicht so teuer und kaum Aufwand!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ich fang dich (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

wenn ich jetzt aber beim streamerfischen an nem lachsfluss bin...

únd es eh nicht auf eine genaue präsentation ankommt...

kann ich da einfach eine 20-23 monofile schnur dranmachen???


das ding geht ja eh unter und wird eingezupft.... :/


----------



## polli (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Lachsfischen war ich noch nie, aber da ist von Vorfachstärken von 40+ die Rede. Und die meinen das Tippet!


----------



## Uwe_H (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Wenn du an einem Lachsfluss bist solltest du dein Tippet etwas stärker wählen. Da geht es so ab 28er aufwärts.

Jetzt kommt es noch auf den Lachsfluss drauf an, auf die Tiefe der Gumpen und so weiter. Eventuell solltest du dir einen Satz Polyleader in verschiedenen Sinkraten besorgen. Dann bist du wirklich für alle Fälle gerüstet. An den Polyleader machst du dir dann mit einem Pitzenbauerringerl die Vorfachspitze dran. Wenn es auf Grilse geht nimmst du 0,28er Mono, wenn die Fische etwas größer werden sollen nimmst du auch lieber etwas stärkere Schnur.


----------



## ich fang dich (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

erstens: ich bin keiner der der fachsprache des fliegenfischens mächtig ist...  


was heist tippet, Pitzenbauerringerl   Polyleader ????


ich hab ja nur gefragt, ob ich auch nur ne 40 mono dranhängen kann!!???


geht das jetzt? einfach nur eine 40er mono 3-3,5m länge direkt an die hauptschnur?


----------



## antonio (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> erstens: ich bin keiner der der fachsprache des fliegenfischens mächtig ist...
> 
> 
> was heist tippet, Pitzenbauerringerl   Polyleader ????
> ...



wenn du fliegenfischen willst wirst du dich aber wohl oder übel mit den "fachbegriffen" auseinandersetzen müssen.
ist ja nicht nur hier so sondern gilt auch für viele andere bereiche im leben.
klar kannst du auch ne 40er mono dranhängen aber fliegenvorfächer sind nun mal nicht umsonst verjüngt ob nun selbstgeknüpfte oder fertig gekaufte.

gruß antonio


----------



## carpi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Dafuer muesste man aber auch erstmal erklært bekommen, was die Begriffe bedeuten =)) gegen lernen hat doch niemand was!


----------



## ich fang dich (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

stimmt...


----------



## Uwe_H (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Schau mal, das sind Begriffe, die tauchen hier im Board ständig auf. Da bemüht man einfach mal die Suchfunktion der Forensoftware, gibt die entsprechenden Begriffe ein und bekommt hunderte von Antworten.

Oder man nimmt sich einen Fliegenfischerkatalog, zum Beispiel der von Rudi Heger, Dürkop oder Brinkhoff, und schmökert einfach mal ein wenig darin. Da sieht man alles auch gleich abgebildet und kann in der Artikelbeschreibung nachlesen um was es geht.

Aber kann man verstehen, dass die erfahreneren Fliegenfischer nicht Lust haben alle drei Tage die gleichen Begriffe zu erklären???

Ich lese zwar nicht bei den Karpfenanglern oder Stippern oder Meeresanglern im Forum mit, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dort Begriffe wie "Anti-Tangle-Boom, Impact-Shield oder was auch immer, immer wieder und alle paar Tage geduldig erklärt werden.

Jeder hat Verständnis für Anfänger und gibt auch gerne sein Wissen weiter, aber wenn ich etwas wissen will, dann bemühe ich mich auch ein bisschen selbst darum und schau mal wo ich die Informationen herbekomme. So habe ich das auch als Anfänger gehandhabt.

Jetzt muss ich leider etwas persönlich werden: Wenn ich dann Neumitglieder sehe, wo ausser einem kuriosen Pseudonym nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts bekannt gegeben wird. Da steht kein Wohnort, kein Alter, einfach nichts. Dafür steht in der Signatur ein ziemlich kluger Spruch in Latein abgefasst. Naja, da denke ich mir meinen Teil. 
Antworten gabs ja reichlich zum Thema. Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative erwarte ich von einem mir unbekannten Menschen der scheinbar eine altsprachliche Schulbildung hat. Da kann man die Boardsuche, Google oder sonstiges bemühen!


----------



## dat_geit (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Ich kann meinem Vorredner nur beipflichten.
Als ich vor ein paar Monaten mit dem FliFi anfing, musste ich erkennen, dass ich erst einmal Fachbegriffe pauken musste.
Das war ganz und gar nicht Schwachsinn, denn nur so kann man sich mit anderen Anglern austauschen und jeder weiß Zweifelsfrei was gemeint ist.
Vor allem im In und Ausland kannst in jeden Laden gehen und wirst keine Probleme haben.

Du willst einen Sport ausüben, der noch ein wenig mehr verlangt, wie nur einfach mal ein wenig Schnur durch die Luft zu dreschen.
Sorry, aber hättest du dich ein wenig mit der Materie befasst, könntest du dir selber eine Antwort geben, aber ein wenig Mitarbeit ist wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt, dann wird dir sicherlich ganz viel geholfen.

Ich bin auch noch Anfänger, aber ein wenig gelesen habe ich dafür schon. Und der Tip mit den tollen Katalogen ist wirklich Gold wert.

Spätestens beim werfen wirst du sehen, wo der Unterschied zwischen deiner monofilen und einem richtigen Vorfach liegt.

Andy


----------



## ich fang dich (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

also zu den vorwürfen, dass ich keine weiteren daten angebe kann ich nur eins sagen: ich steh dazu nicht zu viel im netz preiszugeben!

ich weis, dass es einfach einige menschen gibt, die das ungemein ausnutzen! 

und zu den fachbegriffen: wie wäre es, wenn man in einem forum, wo alles ja immer dreifach erklärt wird, mal als normaler member auf die idee kommt ein lexikon mit alle wichtigen begriffen, das von alle membern mitgeführ wird (ähnlich wie wikipedia) in das Boar reinhaut???

klar kann ich bei google immer nachschauen... tu ich ja auch meistens, wenns um köder geht, deren namen ich nicht kenne...dann gehe ich auf google bilder und dann schaue ich mir das teil halt mal an!



is jetzt gut mit der streiterei???



alea iacta est!


----------



## dat_geit (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Ich fürchte dir kann mit dieser Einstellung nicht geholfen werden.

Viel Erfolg.

Übrigens habe ich mir den Thread in Sachen Schweden angeschaut, aber so wie du dir denkst funktioniert das hier nicht.

Da draussen verdienen gerade in deinem angestrebten Zielgebiet einige Leute ihren Lebensunterhalt damit solche Informationen weiter zu geben oder eben es sind viele Jahre Erfahrung bei einigen Mitgliedern hier vorhanden.

Aber da kann man nicht einfach kommen und mal so auf die schnelle im Vorbeigehen sich alles so mitnehmen.
Wir leben hier vom Geben und Nehmen.
Da kann man wenigstens etwas Offenheit verlangen.

Wer soll dir was böses, wenn du einfach ein paar Hintergrundinfos zu deiner Person gibt?
Bist du im Zeugenschutzprogramm oder in der Mafia?

Gestritten wird hier nicht, sondern dir nur erklärt wie das hier funktioniert und wir lassen uns nun mal nicht gern belehren.

Ich fürchte nur, du verstehtst nicht, was wir damit sagen wollen.

schönen Abend


----------



## Uwe_H (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> also zu den vorwürfen, dass ich keine weiteren daten angebe kann ich nur eins sagen: ich steh dazu nicht zu viel im netz preiszugeben!
> 
> ich weis, dass es einfach einige menschen gibt, die das ungemein ausnutzen!
> 
> ...



Hier streitet niemand!!! Ich sag nur meine Meinung!!!

So etwas gibt es bereits im Board, diese Institution nennt sich: "Glossar"

Das sind die rotgedruckten Begriffe in den einzelnen Beiträgen, wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger drüberfährt geht ein Fenster auf mit der Erklärung. Damit hat das ganze Board etwas von der Computer-Bild.
Dieses Glossar kann man in seinem Profil unter Einstellungen aktivieren bwz. deaktivieren. Das Glossar befindet sich im Aufbau, deswegen sind vielleicht noch nicht alle Begriffe erklärt. Allerdings kann jeder Begriffserklärungen verfassen und somit dieses Lexikon vervollständigen. Auch ein Anfänger kann da sein frisch erworbenes Wissen preisgeben.

Und damit es jetzt nicht aussieht, als würde ich hier ellenlange Beiträge schreiben in denen nur klug geschissen wird erkläre ich dir auch noch drei deiner dir unbekannten Fachbegriffe:

Tippet: Die Spitze des Vorfachs, also der dünnste Teil des gesamten Vorfachs. Zweckmässigerweise erneuert man dies gelegentlich, da es durch Wechseln der Fliegen mit jedem neuen Knoten etwas kürzer wird.

Pitzenbauerringerl: Ein kleiner feiner Ring aus Metall der ohne Nahtstelle hergestellt wird. An diesem Ring wird das Vorfachende oder das Ende des Polyleaders angeknotet UND das Tippet. So wird das Vorfach beim Wechseln des Tippets nicht kürzer und es reicht normalerweise ein einfacher Wirbel- oder Clinchknoten (ich bevorzuge den Uni-Knoten) um das Tippet zu befestigen.

Polyleader: Ein Vorfach (in der Fachsprache gerne auch als "Leader" bezeichnet) welches sich knotenlos verjüngt und in verschiedenen Ausführungen, d.h. Sinkraten (floating (schwimmend), intermediate (nur in den Oberflächenfilm des Wassers einsinkend) und in diversen "Sink"-Ausführungen (diverse Einsinkgeschwindigkeiten)) und Längen zu bekommen ist. Am Ende des Polyleaders befestigt man zweckmässigerweise einen Pitzenbauerring um den relativ teuren Polyleader durch das Anknoten des Tippets nicht zu zerstören. Dadurch lassen sich Polyleader ziemlich lange fischen. Durch den Polyleader lässt sich die Fliege schnell oder weniger schnell auf Tiefe bringen.

Diese Sachen weiss ich jetzt nicht, weil ich hier im Board nachgefragt habe, sondern weil ich mich selbst fortgebildet habe und mir die Mühe gemacht habe Bücher und Kataloge zu lesen. Dieser Wille selbst etwas zu erforschen ist für mich der sichere Indikator, dass es jemanden Ernst ist, sich mit dem Thema zu befassen und nicht nur mal hier und mal da geschnuppert wird. Wenn es jemandem Ernst ist, dann helfe ich auch gerne...und ich bin auch erst seit 2 Jahren im Fli-Fi-Geschäft!!!

Einen Kommentar muss ich jetzt trotzdem noch abgeben: Was hat das jetzt mit den gefallenen Würfeln zu tun??? #c

Es ist mir halt mehr als suspekt wenn jemand die Fachausdrücke nicht versteht und kennt und dann mit lateinischen Floskeln um sich wirft. Das läuft mir nicht so gut rein...aber das ist ein gänzlich anderes Thema...


Wenn man wüsste in welcher Ecke der Welt du dich hauptsächlich aufhältst, dann könnte man dir vielleicht auch Tipps geben wo man einen Kurs besuchen kann, wo ein Fliegenfischerfachgeschäft ist in dem man sich mal informieren kann und alles mal in den Fingern halten kann, oder sich vielleicht ein Boardie befindet der der Fliegenfischerei nachgeht und dich mal mitnehmen würde.
Aber da du nichts von dir preisgibst kannst du auch nicht mit solchen Informationen rechnen...


----------



## gofishing (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> also zu den vorwürfen, dass ich keine weiteren daten angebe kann ich nur eins sagen: ich steh dazu nicht zu viel im netz preiszugeben!



Man kann aus Deinen unbedarften Anfragen schon eindeutig erkennen das Du ein Kind bist.



ich fang dich schrieb:


> und zu den fachbegriffen: wie wäre es, wenn man in einem forum, wo alles ja immer dreifach erklärt wird, mal als normaler member auf die idee kommt ein lexikon mit alle wichtigen begriffen, das von alle membern mitgeführ wird (ähnlich wie wikipedia) in das Boar reinhaut???



Das haben andere schon in Buchform oder auf homepages gemacht.

Du kannst hier im board aber gerne damit anfangen.

Und wenn Dir schon aufgefallen ist das alles schon dreifach erklärt wurde, warum stellst Du die Frage dann nochmal. Du hast doch die Antworten schon dreimal gelesen. Alles reine Beschäftigungspolitik?

Als Schüler machst Du auf mich einen ganz schön faulen Eindruck.


----------



## NeuFlieger (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Ich störe nur ungern bei eurem wunderschönen und durchaus sehr wortreichen Streit, oder was einige so nennen und andere nicht. Naja ih wollt trotzdem nochmal in aller genauigkeit wissen wie man sich Vorfächer für die Trockene Selberbindet! Sorry, dass ich damit nochmal nerven muss, aber ich bin, wie auch in meiner Information steht noch Schüler und habe deshalb ein doch sehr begrenztes Budget! 
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## ich fang dich (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

wenn es euch soooo interessiert:

schüler
16
gut in latein
nicht faul, da man um mal ne 1 in lat zu schreiben, garnicht faul sein kann....
und wenn da jetzt auch nur einer wiederspricht, der einen ordentlichen lateinkurs belegt hat, dem kann ich nur sagen, er ist ein netutalent, oder ein Hochstapler!
--> vielleicht erklärt das, warum ich manchmal etwas auf latein fasle...

ich besuche dieses forum seit keine ahnung?

5 wochen, und bin auch schon einige threads durchgegangen und hab auch schon öfters was gefragt und geschrieben!

wer wissen will wo ich wohne: nordhessen richtung kassel!


noch fragen?


hab ich euch wieder falsch verstanden?

non spero!


----------



## ich fang dich (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Einen Kommentar muss ich jetzt trotzdem noch abgeben: Was hat das jetzt mit den gefallenen Würfeln zu tun??? #c

 naja, wenn man jetzt mal auf das wor "est" schaut, --> ist in der 3. person plural... alo  wörtlich übersetzt: der Würfel.... haste aber gut gemacht.. ist nämlich im umgangssprachlichem als die Würfel zu übersetzten :m


Es ist mir halt mehr als suspekt wenn jemand die Fachausdrücke nicht versteht und kennt und dann mit lateinischen Floskeln um sich wirft. Das läuft mir nicht so gut rein...aber das ist ein gänzlich anderes Thema...

stimmt...! --> man kann aber doch trotzdem latein können und trotzdem noch kein französusch oder? 


Wenn man wüsste in welcher Ecke der Welt du dich hauptsächlich aufhältst, dann könnte man dir vielleicht auch Tipps geben wo man einen Kurs besuchen kann, wo ein Fliegenfischerfachgeschäft ist in dem man sich mal informieren kann und alles mal in den Fingern halten kann, oder sich vielleicht ein Boardie befindet der der Fliegenfischerei nachgeht und dich mal mitnehmen würde.
Aber da du nichts von dir preisgibst kannst du auch nicht mit solchen Informationen rechnen...[/quote]


--> wie gesagt nähe kassel


----------



## ich fang dich (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

seht ihr... ich kann noch nichteinmal zitieren...


----------



## dat_geit (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



NeuFlieger schrieb:


> Ich störe nur ungern bei eurem wunderschönen und durchaus sehr wortreichen Streit, oder was einige so nennen und andere nicht. Naja ih wollt trotzdem nochmal in aller genauigkeit wissen wie man sich Vorfächer für die Trockene Selberbindet! Sorry, dass ich damit nochmal nerven muss, aber ich bin, wie auch in meiner Information steht noch Schüler und habe deshalb ein doch sehr begrenztes Budget!
> Vielen Dank im Voraus


 
Wer anständig fragt, dem kann geholfen werden

http://globalflyfisher.com/fishbetter/leader_qa/

http://globalflyfisher.com/fishbetter/leadercalc/index.php

Besonders interessant ist der zweite Link, denn er erlaubt dir ein Programm Namens Leadercalc für Excel herunter zu laden.
Damit kannst du für alle Bedüfnisse Vorfächer selber berechnen.

Wie du sie herstellen kannst wird ebenfalls sehr gut beschrieben.

Hoffe es hilt dir ein wenig weiter.

Andy


----------



## dat_geit (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Ach ja, so stellt man verdrillte Vorfächer selber her....

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/freaner/furling/furled.htm

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/SvenOstermann/drillead.htm


----------



## ich fang dich (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

vielleicht eine ganz kurze frage am rande...

hab ich nicht ordentlich gefragt?

oder verwechselst du jetzt meine fragen mit der reaktion darauf?


----------



## Uwe_H (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> vielleicht eine ganz kurze frage am rande...
> 
> hab ich nicht ordentlich gefragt?
> 
> oder verwechselst du jetzt meine fragen mit der reaktion darauf?



Hier wurde ein anderer zitiert!!! Es ging ausnahmsweise mal nicht um dich!!!


----------



## NeuFlieger (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Ey danke Leute das war echt mal ne gute Antwort. Ernst gemeint. Der Link bringt was und kein Streit


----------



## dat_geit (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Du siehst aber, wir haben dich nicht verarscht, als wir versuchten dich auf die Komplexität der Materie hinzuweisen.

Das ist wirklich nicht leicht und dieses kleine Excelprogramm zeigt allein schon bei der Materialauswahl, dass da ne Menge hinter steckt.

Natürlich geht es auch nach einfachen Kriterien etwas auf die schnelle zu zaubern.
Aber du tust dir speziell bei den gewünschten Zielfischen keinen Gefallen, wenn du sie reihenweise mit deinen Fliegen davon ziehen siehst.

Ich kaufe die meisten Vorfächer auch selber und baue mir nur was zum Zander und Hechtfischen selber.

Schönen Abend noch zu dir in Richtung Kassel.


----------



## Tomalion (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Ich hab das selber schon öffter als altanative bemacht. Es geht, ist aber auf Dauer nicht ganz so optimal. Wenn man jedoch schwere bzw. große Fliegen wirft wirkt sich das meiner Meinung nicht so stark aus. Ich fische z.B. auf Hecht ein durchgehendes Hardmonovorfach in 25 lbs. Ist zwar etwas steif beim Werfen, geht aber.


----------



## ich fang dich (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

danke!

das ist auch denau das, was ich brauche!

beim lachsfischen werde ich denke ich ja acuh mit etwas schwereren fliegen angeln...


----------



## Uwe_H (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> das ist auch denau das, was ich brauche!
> 
> beim lachsfischen werde ich denke ich ja acuh mit etwas schwereren fliegen angeln...



Viel Spaß dabei...#c


----------



## ich fang dich (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

???

fischt man etwar nicht mit schweren fliegen???

wenn du es besser weist sag mir bitte, wie schwer die sein sollen!


das soll jetzt kein persönlicher angriff auf dich sein!

ich würde es halt nur seeehr gerne wissen!  ehrlich gemeint!

wenn du mir einen tipp geben kannst wäre ich dir sehr dankbar!

Ps ich hab das forum schon durchsucht, aber überall steht was anderes.. bin gespannt, was du sagst..!


----------



## Flatfischer (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

Leute, lasst es sein. Der Kollege "ich fang dich" ist beratungsresistent. Im Bereich Meerforellenfischen habe ich ihm beim Beitrag "Schwedens Küste" diese deutlichen Worte geschrieben:

Hallo,
ich habe mir mal gerade mal Deine Threads durchgelesen. Ich glaube, Du solltest Deine Erwartungen ganz gewaltig herunterschrauben.
Du schreibst selber, dass Du Anfänger im Fliegenfischen bist. Nach dem Inhalt Deiner Threads bist Du blutiger Anfänger (ist ja keine Schande, jeder hat mal angefangen). Dann vergiss die Mörrum! Die Mörrum ist ein Fluss für die schwere Zweihandrute und kein einfaches Gewässer. Mit normalem Forellengerät der Klasse 5/6 hast Du kaum Chancen, einen zufällig gehakten Lachs/Meerforelle in der Strömung zu landen.
 Auch das Fliegenfischen im Meer setzt eine gewisse Erfahrung im Fliegenfischen voraus. Es kommt gar nicht so auf Weite an, aber stundenlanges ermüdungsfreies Fliegenfischen bei fast immer windigen Bedingungen setzt eine gute Beherrschung der Wurftechnik voraus. Ohne die Beherschung des Doppelzugs setzt meist sehr schnell der Frust ein. Und nachts ist das Fischen noch erheblich schwieriger. Zudem sind gute Sommerplätze rar gesäht und werden auch nicht verraten.
Wenn Du in der Mörrum fischen möchtest, dann lieber nur mit der Spinnrute (und 100 Meter Schnur reichen auf Lachs nicht!). Für das Meer kann ich Dir auch die Spinnrute mit Sbirullino und Fliege empfehlen.
Gruß Flatfischer

Keinerlei Reaktion. Laßt ihn doch mit seiner Forellenrute und "schweren Fliegen" (1/0 Tungstenlachsfliege ???)) an der Mörrum angeln. Haben die Angler da oben wenigstens was zu lachen. Von meiner Seite ist jetzt Ende im Gelände und auch für die Zukunft Schluss mit Tips. Wer mit null Ahnung alles besser weiß und keinerlei Ratschläge annimmt, soll doch zusehen, wie er klar kommt.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## moped (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



> Der Kollege "ich fang dich" ist beratungsresistent.


 
Servus, wär uns gar nicht aufgefallen! ;-)



> Wer mit null Ahnung alles besser weiß und keinerlei Ratschläge annimmt, soll doch zusehen, wie er klar kommt.


 
Endlich sprichts mal jemand so direkt aus!


----------



## ich fang dich (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

dafür, dass ich an die mörrum fahre kann ich nichts.. ist halt familienurlaub. Wir sind zufällig da!

ich versuche halt das beste aus dem urlaub zu machen...
tut mir leid, wenn ich das so sehe und ihr nicht. 

  ich bin acuh nicht der typ von mensch, der im monat 100€ nur für angelsachen ausgibt! höchstens 50 vor nem urlaub!


und selbst, wenn ich einen lachs an meiner 5/6 er fliegenrute habe... ist es doch für einen "blutigen anfänger" wie mich
doch auch mal ein schönes erlebnis einen gehabt zu haben...

oder ist einer anderer meinug?


ich kann ja verstehen, dass ich euch auf den nerv gehe... ist ja inzwischen nicht mehr zu verkennen...

aber es sind ja noch drei wo bis zum urlaub....


ich kann dann auch gerne einen bericht schreiben, wenn ihr wollt... oder auch nicht wollt... dann könnt ihr euch entweder schlapp lachen, was ihr warscheinlich eh schon vorm Computer tut, oder halt nicht



aber so wie ich denke, wie ihr inzwischen über mich denkt, wird die antort warscheinlich glasklar sein...

schade...


----------



## Gnilftz (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> und selbst, wenn ich einen lachs an meiner 5/6 er fliegenrute habe... ist es doch für einen "blutigen anfänger" wie mich
> doch auch mal ein schönes erlebnis einen gehabt zu haben...
> 
> oder ist einer anderer meinug?




*Ja,  ich! *
Mit ner #5/6er Rute gezielt auf Lachs fischen ist in meinen Augen Tierquälerei, da der Drill unnötig verlängert wird, bzw in Kauf genommen wird, dass die Schnur reisst und der Salmi mit samt der Fliege im Maul davon schwimmt. |gr:
Wenn Du mit der Rute wedeln willst, geh auf Meerforelle an der Küste oder fahr an nen Put & Take.


----------



## ich fang dich (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

auch gut!



ich bin führ jede idee offen..

an einen pu and take wollte ich eh mal gehen dort...


----------



## Uwe_H (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> ???
> 
> fischt man etwar nicht mit schweren fliegen???
> 
> ...



Was ich dir sage??? Gar nichts mehr sage ich dir...
Da erkläre ich dir die ganzen Begriffe, da kommt kein Dankeschön! Also erklär ich da auch nix mehr. Einfache Sache.
Du willst wissen ob man mit Mono als Vorfach fischen kann, viele erfahrene Fischer raten dir ab. Kommt ein Anfänger vorbei, sagt: Jawoll, das geht!!! Sagst du: Danke, das wollte ich hören!

Du willst ja nur Bestätigung haben, dass es funktioniert, was du dir da so ausgedacht hast! Fahr mal an die Mörrum, schau dir den Bach an, ich wünsch dir, dass es gut geregnet hat die paar Tage davor. Dann solltest du dir noch eine Molltex-Einlage in die Wathose einlegen. Ich hab dir mal ein paar Bilder von der Mörrum angehängt. Viel Spaß beim Fischen...

Ich kann dich aber beruhigen, mit deiner Ausrüstung wirst du dort auch nichts fangen. Deswegen mache ich mri auch keine Gedanken ob der Drill zu lange wird mit deiner Ausrüstung. 



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Leute, lasst es sein. Der Kollege "ich fang dich" ist beratungsresistent. Im Bereich Meerforellenfischen habe ich ihm beim Beitrag "Schwedens Küste" diese deutlichen Worte geschrieben:
> Keinerlei Reaktion. Laßt ihn doch mit seiner Forellenrute und "schweren Fliegen" (1/0 Tungstenlachsfliege ???)) an der Mörrum angeln. Haben die Angler da oben wenigstens was zu lachen. Von meiner Seite ist jetzt Ende im Gelände und auch für die Zukunft Schluss mit Tips. Wer mit null Ahnung alles besser weiß und keinerlei Ratschläge annimmt, soll doch zusehen, wie er klar kommt.
> 
> Gruß Flatfischer[/COLOR]



Da wird er auch nicht klarkommen. Aber ich weiss schon den nächsten Fred, wenn die Vorfachfrage geklärt ist. Dann gehts um die Fliegen...Abfahrt ist ja erst in drei Wochen!



ich fang dich schrieb:


> dafür, dass ich an die mörrum fahre kann ich nichts.. ist halt familienurlaub. Wir sind zufällig da!
> 
> ich versuche halt das beste aus dem urlaub zu machen...
> tut mir leid, wenn ich das so sehe und ihr nicht.
> ...



Schreib einen Bericht!!! Die Nummer interessiert mich brennend. Wenn du etwas über die Mörrum erfahren willst, dann besorgst du dir am besten die Playboy Ausgabe von Mai oder Juni 2006!!! Den mit der Britt vorne drauf. Da ist ein fantastischer mehrseitiger Bericht über diesen Bach drinnen...sehr informativ über das Lachsangeln im allgemeinen und auch im speziellen...



ich fang dich schrieb:


> auch gut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach das...

Wird dir auch nichts anderes übrig bleiben, oder hast du schon eine Tageskarte für die Mörrum vorgebucht? Hast du eine Ahnung was die Karten kosten? Weisst du, dass die Tageskarten dort limitiert sind und teilweise lange Zeit im Voraus verlost werden???

Bevor du dich weiteren Spinnereien hingibst solltest du dich mal um ein Tagesticket dort bemühen!!!


----------



## ich fang dich (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

danke...

aber als ihr euch so aufgeregt habt hab ich halt selber im netz gesucht und gefunden...


war das jetzt falsch??


ich denke da oben werde ich schon genügend fliegen sehen...
und das ich an der mörrum nichts fange weis ich auch... kann sich nur um einen Glückstreffer handeln... 

mal schauen, was bei rumkommt...


----------



## ich fang dich (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

das mit der karte klappt schon... wenn nicht ... auch nicht schlimm...

war das mit dem bericht und dem playboy ehlich gemeint, oder will sich wieder einmal ein besonders "witziger" angler über mich lustug machen???


----------



## ich fang dich (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

das mit der karte klappt schon... wenn nicht ... auch nicht schlimm...

war das mit dem bericht und dem playboy ehlich gemeint, oder will sich wieder einmal ein besonders "witziger" angler über mich lustug machen???


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

https://www.bunnystore.de/index.php?action=art&id=485

Im Artikel: Alles übers Fliegenfischen geht es ausschliesslich um die Mörrum!!!

Wenn ich hier was sage mache ich keine Witze, wenn ich Witze mache sieht das anders aus...in diesem Thread ist jemand anderes für den Witz zuständig!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier was sage mache ich keine Witze, wenn ich Witze mache sieht das anders aus...



Gnade! Hilfe! Ich habe schon Lachmuskelkater! Leute, denkt an Euren Blutdruck und meine Gesundheit!


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Gnade! Hilfe! Ich habe schon Lachmuskelkater! Leute, denkt an Euren Blutdruck und meine Gesundheit!



??? So schlimm???


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> dafür, dass ich an die mörrum fahre kann ich nichts.. ist halt familienurlaub. Wir sind zufällig da!
> 
> ich versuche halt das beste aus dem urlaub zu machen...
> tut mir leid, wenn ich das so sehe und ihr nicht.
> ...




vergiß aber bitte nicht, daß du zu deiner 5/6 er rute noch andere ausrüstung brauchst.da du vorm urlaub nur 50 € ausgibst,würde ich dir anstatt einer wathose watstiefel empfehlen.sind garantiert ausreichend für das flüßchen da oben.:q:q:q

gruß antonio


----------



## ich fang dich (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Vorfach - normale Schnur?*

ich hab ne wathose...


----------

